# A swarm about to happen, then canceled?



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

These are pics of what I thought was a swarm about to happen but after 30 minutes all the bees went back into the hive. The pics don't show the large amount of bees that were in the air. 

Does this happen often?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

May be just orientation flights. Many times I've thought a swarm was imminent when it was just orientation flights of many soon to be foragers. Sometimes in the mid-afternoon I've seen this apparent frenzy of activity make the rounds of several colonies. One would wind down, while another was winding up. Quite a site to see.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

that is a lot of bees for orientation flights....


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

It was a group effort to move that limb


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Coincidentally, that limb is one I cut down to capture a swarm. That's the swarm box it's in front of after I relocated it and combined it with a weak hive.


----------

